# Jessem Mast-R-Lift ll-----Ring Inserts ?



## Timmberman (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a Jessem lift 2.

Are Jessems rings / inserts the only game in town?

Seems like Jessem has 4 rings and a 4 ring un-drilled set, only.

Thanks and regards,

Herb


----------



## Timmberman (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay, perhaps I am not saying it right---

I have the Jessem Mast- R-Lift 2 plate that holds the router and moves it up and down.

Jessem provided one red plastic ring to put in the hole in the lift plate

-It locks with a two hole prong spanner


Seems like Incra and a number of others make rings with more various sizes than Jessem. Does anybody know what other manufacturer makes compatible rings?

Regards,

Herb


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Timmberman said:


> Okay, perhaps I am not saying it right---
> 
> I have the Jessem Mast- R-Lift 2 plate that holds the router and moves it up and down.
> 
> ...


Hi Herb - not that I know of. Those are likely proprietary and unless Jessem licenses someone to mfg the things, no one else can without violating patent rights. I think Jessem does sell blank inserts that you can drill yourself. Issue being that they put the responsibility for getting the hole centered on you. Out of curiousity, do you know if they sell one to accept guide bushings? 
The whole insert issue was one of the reasons I elected to go with INCRA for my plate. While their system is also proprietary and difficult to shop reproduce, they offered a wide selection of sizes. They also got premium money but I decided to just bite the bullet and do things right for a change and am very satisfied with the end result.

Did some quick searching. Here's a link for the 4 predrilled sizes they offer:
http://www.jessemdirect.com/product_p/02021.htm

And here's a link for their blank ones:
http://www.jessemdirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=02028


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Yes they have one for the PC guides..


=====



jschaben said:


> Hi Herb - not that I know of. Those are likely proprietary and unless Jessem licenses someone to mfg the things, no one else can without violating patent rights. I think Jessem does sell blank inserts that you can drill yourself. Issue being that they put the responsibility for getting the hole centered on you. Out of curiousity, do you know if they sell one to accept guide bushings?
> The whole insert issue was one of the reasons I elected to go with INCRA for my plate. While their system is also proprietary and difficult to shop reproduce, they offered a wide selection of sizes. They also got premium money but I decided to just bite the bullet and do things right for a change and am very satisfied with the end result.
> 
> Did some quick searching. Here's a link for the 4 predrilled sizes they offer:
> ...


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

Have you tried e-bay


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

If you get the predrilled set and the blank set you should be "set" 

The blank ones come with a predrilled pilot hole so centering a self drill should not be a concern.


----------



## Timmberman (Feb 8, 2009)

*Thanks for the inputs*

Forum members,

Again thank you very much for your inputs. 

It nice to go to a source of router table information.

I will order both the drilled and un-drilled rings by Jessem.

Regards,

Herb


----------

